# In Confixx Log Dateien steht falche Adresse



## Freak2k5 (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



in den Confixx Log Dateien...also den Log Dateien im FTP Hauptverzeichnis steht unter den GET Befehlen immer z.B. server 123.ipx-server.de doch eigentlich sollte meine Domain da stehen...

Wo genau kann ich das umändern?


----------



## myplex (10. Juli 2005)

tach!,

du hast dies bei der installation dann als hostname angegeben !
warscheinlich hast du einfach immer alles auf standart gelassen ! 
er hohlt bei der installtion den standart aus der datei /etc/hosts

in der confixx hauptconfig datei kannst du den hostname aber auch nocheinmal für confixx ändern


----------



## Freak2k5 (13. Juli 2005)

ok, in der hosts datei hab ichs jetzt geändert....wo muss ich es denn noch reinschreiben?
du sagtest was von confixx hauptdatei!

freak


----------

